# NCEES 104 & 105



## chicago (Oct 10, 2007)

I noticed that Questions 104 &amp; 105 fall under the "Safety - Electric shock and burns" Exam topic that is outlined by NCEES and the "other" board.

My question is what reference(s) have you guys used on the actual test for this Safety exam topic. I mean there is no particular Chapter devoted to Safety in EERM or NEC per say.

Question 104 was straightforward - I was able to locate it in NEC Ch. 250, but Questions like 105 is either hit or miss. You know it or you don't in many cases.

Also, unrelated to the above, I noticed the ordering of questions for both NCEES AM and PM follow the exam topic outline in the same exact order. For example, 1st 2 questions in the AM are Engr. Econ, then the next one is probability, and so forth. Am I safe to assume the actual test is also structured in the same order?


----------



## Dark Knight (Oct 11, 2007)

chicago said:


> I noticed that Questions 104 &amp; 105 fall under the "Safety - Electric shock and burns" Exam topic that is outlined by NCEES and the "other" board.
> My question is what reference(s) have you guys used on the actual test for this Safety exam topic. I mean there is no particular Chapter devoted to Safety in EERM or NEC per say.
> 
> Question 104 was straightforward - I was able to locate it in NEC Ch. 250, but Questions like 105 is either hit or miss. You know it or you don't in many cases.
> ...


The best reference for safety is the National Electric Safety Code(NECS).


----------



## benbo (Oct 11, 2007)

The NEC is a good book, and possibly another handbook or dictionary. THere is no perfect reference. But this is the type of problem I would use elimination on. I am no expert on protection, but I do know that a circuit breaker protects against overload and short circuit. Frankly, I know this from my days of experimentaiton, and from plugging in Christmas lights. I think I looked up the definition of GFCI somewhere, maybe NEC. So I eliminated these answers. Even if I could have only elimated one or two it would have improved my odds.

The truth is that this is supposed to be a Principles and Practice exam, so some things they are expecting us to know from our experience. And they can use some pretty obscure vernacular sometimes. One question on my exam ook me a day of searching on the internet to find out what a term meant- fortunately I guessed right. But luckily, you don't need 100% to pass.

I think the actual exam was very roughly in the same order, but I wouldn't count on it. It is not really something I could use to my advantage.


----------



## chaosiscash (Oct 11, 2007)

BringItOn said:


> The best reference for safety is the National Electric Safety Code(NECS).


I didn't use the NCEES practice exam, so I have no idea what the questions are. But I agree with Luis, the NESC is a great reference. Also, it might not help you on the PE exam, but if you do electrical work, a copy of NFPA 70E, the Electrical Safety Instruction, is good to have. It will continue to become more and more important in the industry.


----------

